# cost of 1gb ram?



## sidcool (Nov 9, 2006)

Can someone please tell me the current price of 1gb ram?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 9, 2006)

of what frequency ?


----------



## Chirag (Nov 9, 2006)

I m gonna upgrade to 2 gb ram on my bday.(21st nov.) Currently I have 512*2 Transcend Ram working at 400 Mhz. So would it be better to get more 2 sticks of 512 mb or 1 stick of 1gb will do?


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 9, 2006)

i think a stick of 1GB will do


----------



## mod-the-pc (Nov 10, 2006)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Currently I have 512*2 Transcend Ram working at 167 Mhz.


 What kind of a RAM is that working at 167MHz? 133, 266,333, 400, 533, 667, 800...okay. Nut never heard of 167 before  

Double check the frequency before you invest in a new stick


----------



## Chirag (Nov 10, 2006)

^^
Cpuz showed 167. But on the box it is written 400. So its 400 Mhz. So 1 stick of 1 gb or 2 sticks of 512*2???


----------



## Stick (Nov 10, 2006)

Chirag said:
			
		

> I m gonna upgrade to 2 gb ram on my bday.(21st nov.) Currently I have 512*2 Transcend Ram working at 400 Mhz. So would it be better to get more 2 sticks of 512 mb or 1 stick of 1gb will do?



Hey Chirag,

If you wanna sell 512mb DDR400, let PM me? Don't forget?

1 stick of 1GB perform better than 2 sticks of 512!


----------



## mod-the-pc (Nov 10, 2006)

Stick said:
			
		

> 1 stick of 1GB perform better than 2 sticks of 512!


That's a misconception. Two sticks in dual-channel mode perform better. Just check if your mobo supports dual channe mode


----------



## ashwinkumar (Nov 10, 2006)

dual channel mode ??       ddr2 !!


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 10, 2006)

dual channel works much better than single channel anyday. if anybody in calcutta selling ram 512mb transcend pls pm me. the price of 1 gb ram currently will be 6,200/- in kolkata.


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 13, 2006)

ANY ONE KNOW THE PRICE OF KINGSTON RAM DDR-2 800 MHZ 512 MB & 1 GB.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 13, 2006)

KINGSTON RAM DDR-2 800 MHZ 1 GB is for 9200/- here in delhi last inquired 15 days ago.


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 13, 2006)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> KINGSTON RAM DDR-2 800 MHZ 1 GB is for 9200/- here in delhi last inquired 15 days ago.




 BRO  PLZ TELL ME THE PRICE OF ASUS MOTHERBOAD  975 CHIPSET MODEL NO. ASUS P5W DH DELUXE WI-FI .  WAT IS THE CURRENT RATE OF C2D E6600.TELL ME THE SHOP NAME  IN DELHI


----------



## Stick (Nov 14, 2006)

mod-the-pc said:
			
		

> That's a misconception. Two sticks in dual-channel mode perform better. Just check if your mobo supports dual channe mode



Out of 8/10 suggest me to do same


----------



## Stick (Nov 20, 2006)

Out of 10 Techie person I ask "Whether to use 512mbX2 or 1 stick of 1GB is Best", 8 of them STRONGLY support to use 1 Stick of 1 GB.

Sorry for late post.


----------



## samrulez (Nov 20, 2006)

^^
If you are running in SC i.e......if your mobo supports DC then 512X2 will out perform a 1GB in SC...


----------

